# Planning to go Abroad



## francis.qdf (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey guys!

I need some help with regards to some questions regarding my plan on going overseas. I plan on going to France in the next couple of months but I do not have any idea where to start. Nada. Zero. 

Could you guys help me with this one? I am currently residing in Montalban, Rizal. I am planning either for a job or just vacation. 

Where do I start? Badly need help. Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

francis.qdf said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I need some help with regards to some questions regarding my plan on going overseas. I plan on going to France in the next couple of months but I do not have any idea where to start. Nada. Zero.
> 
> ...


The very first thing you need is the appropriate visa for wherever you want to go.

Do I assume you are a Filipino national, if so it will be an up hill struggle.


----------



## francis.qdf (Aug 28, 2014)

Gary D said:


> The very first thing you need is the appropriate visa for wherever you want to go.
> 
> Do I assume you are a Filipino national, if so it will be an up hill struggle.


Yeah. A Filipino national. And that really is my problem. I know that I will NEED a visa. And I have asked a couple of friends about getting one, and they keep telling me that it will be a struggle. I keep asking why, and they keep telling, "Why bother?" Geez. Such friends.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Unfortunetly in the world we live in it's very difficult for the citizens of 3rd world and developing countries to obtain visas to 1st world countries. The reason is that they often don't go home again, which makes it bad for the genuine travellers.


----------



## francis.qdf (Aug 28, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Unfortunetly in the world we live in it's very difficult for the citizens of 3rd world and developing countries to obtain visas to 1st world countries. The reason is that they often don't go home again, which makes it bad for the genuine travellers.


I agree with you Gary D. Very well said. That is one of the reason why I am hesitant. It will take me a lot of time, effort, and money just to make this happen. Well, thank you for giving clarity for that one. But I am still looking forward on making it there.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

You will need to go to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration to obtain a travel visa and obtain permission to travel to France, this means France is your destination but you have to obtain a round trip ticket that you will return to the Philippines. You will go through a lot of questions and you must totally tell the truth and never lie about anything. Would suggest that you try to go for a job as opposed to a pleasure trip. You will need to work through an OFW Job Placement Center, and they must be legitimate. You will also need to take a health exam. Just take everything one step at a time. Obtaining a travel visa is a hard row to hoe. Good luck.


----------



## francis.qdf (Aug 28, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> You will need to go to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration to obtain a travel visa and obtain permission to travel to France, this means France is your destination but you have to obtain a round trip ticket that you will return to the Philippines. You will go through a lot of questions and you must totally tell the truth and never lie about anything. Would suggest that you try to go for a job as opposed to a pleasure trip. You will need to work through an OFW Job Placement Center, and they must be legitimate. You will also need to take a health exam. Just take everything one step at a time. Obtaining a travel visa is a hard row to hoe. Good luck.


Thank you for that reply JimnNila143. I guess that would be really hard. Also, how about the pocket money for it? Will they provide it or should I need to have it also?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

You would need it also, Europe is very expensive to travel to and to live in. In your interview to try to obtain the travel visa, they will ask you why you want to leave the Philippines? Never lie to the interviewer. Just follow their directions and requirements to the letter.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Obtaining work visas in Europe in many ways is similar to us foreigners getting work visas for the Philippines. The prospective employer needs to prove that they can not source the worker locally. So if you are a brain surgeon or rocket scientist you should have no problem. Everyone else it's not so easy.


----------



## francis.qdf (Aug 28, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> You would need it also, Europe is very expensive to travel to and to live in. In your interview to try to obtain the travel visa, they will ask you why you want to leave the Philippines? Never lie to the interviewer. Just follow their directions and requirements to the letter.


You are a very big help JimnNila143. Actually, I have realized that I should really need to go there for a job. The leisure shall come in later. The most important thing to do is to settle everything first. Visa, lodging, job, etc. That are the only things that I find very hard to settle. No problem when it comes to the language because I am proficient enough with their language. I have taken a course when I was in University of the Philippines (UP) so I can handle that pretty much. Hmm. Also, the cost of living in France is also quite high so I really should prepare for that. Thank you JimnNila143. You're such a dear. Thank you.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

francis.qdf said:


> You are a very big help JimnNila143. Actually, I have realized that I should really need to go there for a job. The leisure shall come in later. The most important thing to do is to settle everything first. Visa, lodging, job, etc. That are the only things that I find very hard to settle. No problem when it comes to the language because I am proficient enough with their language. I have taken a course when I was in University of the Philippines (UP) so I can handle that pretty much. Hmm. Also, the cost of living in France is also quite high so I really should prepare for that. Thank you JimnNila143. You're such a dear. Thank you.


I think you need to rearrange your priorities, the order need to be; job, visa, lodgings. And bye the way it's your employer who obtains the visa not you.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Francis,
Are you also asking questions in the France section of expatforum.com? Might be some answers for you there also. But why France? Go to a French area of Canada if you want some French culture LOL. Might be easier and cheaper to live albeit colder....


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Francis,

Here is an interesting article that spells out what you will have to go thru to get a Schengen Tourist Visa for France. How to enjoy a Paris vacation for P55,600 | ABS-CBN News

If you do not think that you can meet the requirements listed, then your only option (as others have said) is to go thru a reputable OFW Recruiter for a job in France.

Here is a list of French speaking countries List of countries where French is an official language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I wouldn't want to go to 90% of them but it does give you an idea for options. 


Good luck!


----------

